# Green water for 2 months!!!



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Im getting very frustrated here. I have had green water in my tank for almost 2 months. It is a fully cycled tank. I just checked and my ammonia is at 0 and my nitrites are at 0. What gives. I know there is info needed but I cant figure this out. I did the reading that suggests it will just fix itself over the couse of a couple weeks but this is rediculous!!!

Last week I did a WC as I always do on Sundays and the water cleared for a couple of days. I thought it was over. But no 2 days later it was green as ever. 

I have no Ammonia and the tank has been cycled FOREVER!!!

Any help would at least make me feel beter...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

1) UV sterilizer.
2) Diatom filter.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I think I have a deal worked out with someone for a trade for a uv sterilizer. I really want to know what the deal is though. Im very particular about my car and my tanks. Especially when there is something wrong.

Thank you though.



epicfish said:


> 1) UV sterilizer.
> 2) Diatom filter.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Did you ever do a blackout? The algae spores keep reproducing as long as there is light, even ambient light. Keeping nutrients don't isn't enough to eradicate the spores before they can multiply in your tank.

I haven't ever seen a tank with green water "fix" itself over time without something changing with the routine, ie: blackout.

A technique I've used that has worked before was to do a large WC, do a 3-5 day blackout, and then a WC when the bags/blankets are taken off.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I tried before but I may just have to do it again. I do fear the repercussion's on my plants however...


----------



## plakat (Mar 2, 2008)

If you can get a culture of Daphne they will eat all the algae. Then your fish will eat them. Cheaper than a UV but still not really treating the underlying cause.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Zap it with UV, then you don't have to worry about what caused it because it'll probably never come back. Green water spores have a sixth that can detect the presence of a UV sterilizer under the cabinet.




GW, kill it and ask no questions, wear it as a badge of honor.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

jaidexl said:


> Zap it with UV, . . . . it'll probably never come back. Green water spores have a sixth that can detect the presence of a UV sterilizer under the cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> GW, kill it and ask no questions,


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

This is true! Purchasing a UV was one of the best investments I made. I purchased one that's portable so I can move it to any tank when needed. Now, I don't need it much at all. Yet, I love that I have it. I feel invincible!
I've used it occasionally for GW, mostly w/ newer tanks; and once or twice on sick fish in QT.

Once GW spores have moved in you don't need much to keep them going. W/O a UV, Diatom filter, or blackout it's hard to break it's strong hold. Also, I think it will only resolve itself, if you stop doing waterchanges and let it turn so thick & pea green that you can't see anything. Then it crashes. 

Now I culture GW, to feed my daphnia, to feed my favorite Apisto frys.:icon_lol:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Rod Hay said:


> Now I culture GW, to feed my daphnia, to feed my favorite Apisto frys.:icon_lol:


Ah yes, I forgot to add that one... enslave it. :icon_twis


----------



## ChineseSnooker (May 20, 2008)

whats ur wpg and and do you have a large plant mass?

I got green water by having to much lighting. 5.8wpg with no plants...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. Now I cant wait to get this steralizer in my tank!


I have a little over 3wpg (130w over 37g) with co2 and tons of plants...



stuffrider said:


> whats ur wpg and and do you have a large plant mass?
> 
> I got green water by having to much lighting. 5.8wpg with no plants...


----------



## tmmycat (Jan 1, 2008)

my very bad green water has completed cleared up in the past 2 weeks. the changes I made were:
1) slightly lowered the amount of light the tank gets (but I always do that big no-no and put my tanks right in front of southwest windows, so they still get a lot of light anyway - I just closed the blinds a little)
2) added CO2
3) added lots of fast-growing plants, mostly water sprite and christmas moss
within 2 weeks my tank went from not being able to see past 2 inches of water, to crystal clear.

Not sure if that would work for everyone but it is something to try...

Also, in a previous tank that was crystal clear in bright light for many months, I made one layout change (removed my christmas moss) ... and within a week, BAM, I was rewarded with pea soup. so I am a big believer in plants to help with the green water.

also what is your phosphate reading? I don't know if it's a direct cause-and-effect thing, but my phosphate reading went steadily down while my water was clearing up. When my green water was the worst I had nitrate 0ppm and phosphate 2ppm - now it is something like nitrate 0ppm and phosphate <1ppm.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been under the impression that this thing would clear up naturally (from my readins on the netz). This may or may not be true. I will only run one light tomorrow and see if this helps at all. I have sunset hygro, difformos, and plenty of other fast growers. I havent read my phosphates lately though. Im not even sure if I have a tester for that...



tmmycat said:


> my very bad green water has completed cleared up in the past 2 weeks. the changes I made were:
> 1) slightly lowered the amount of light the tank gets (but I always do that big no-no and put my tanks right in front of southwest windows, so they still get a lot of light anyway - I just closed the blinds a little)
> 2) added CO2
> 3) added lots of fast-growing plants, mostly water sprite and christmas moss
> ...


----------



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

epicfish said:


> 1) UV sterilizer.
> 2) Diatom filter.



Totally agree, this will work. :fish:


----------



## Rowerzysta (Jul 29, 2008)

i'm not saying the UV sterilizers are a bad suggestion, they might work

BUT....

I did cure Green Water with a 72hour blackout just a week ago, the plants and fish are still fine, and the cost was $0 :icon_wink. I had GW for about 4 weeks, and after the blackout it seems clearer than ever. Don't do water changes during the blackout, but do a big one after it clears up.

If you waited 2 months for a solution, wait another 3 days and try this, you got nothing ($0) to loose.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

Accu-Clear + Tons of filter floss x Few extra water changes = Clearer tank for me

Bsmith whats your filtration??


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

Have you tried Purigen in your filter before? I never had full blown green water but it would slowly get a green tint between water changes. I added Purigen for a completely unrelated matter and all of a sudden the water became super clear. There is no way I can prove it was due to the Purigen though.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Rowerzysta said:


> I did cure Green Water with a 72hour blackout just a week ago


I did a 5 day blackout with black garbage bags and it didn't make a dent. That trick unfortunately does not work for everyone. With UV you can maintain your normal dosing and husbandry and forget about the GW, it'll be gone in a few days. Maintaining a balance is important in a hight tech tank, the blackout doesn't help that IMO, nor does cutting nutrients or light and all the other starvation tricks people use. GW can be common on a startup of a high tech tank, you can fight it to death every time or just kill it and forget it.

You don't need an expensive turbo twist either, the $30 9w submersible does the job just as well.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

epicfish said:


> A technique I've used that has worked before was to do a large WC, do a 3-5 day blackout, and then a WC when the bags/blankets are taken off.


Agreed. I did this, and it helped tremendously. Then it came back in a month or so. Decided to go UV, and haven't seen it since (more than a year ago). I fabricated mine to be portable, and not have to be connected to the filter, after seeing this:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/33922-plumbing-portable-uv-sterilizer.html


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

When I set up my first planted tank - a 75g too - I fought GW at least four times before I buckled and sprung for the UV sterilizer. Of course I was new and made plenty of mistakes. I changed parameters and slowly moved from medium light and no tech, to high light and high tech. I changed my plant species, and I changed my plant scape, dozens of times. It sure was _my_ *learning curve*.

Then of course w/ the GW episodes I spent hours and days on-line researching, trying to understand and solve the problem. 

By far the best post I ever read was from Buck. I saved it for always:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Call it a nutrient imbalance, a chemical imbalance , or even a lighting problem... who knows for sure...
> 
> My personal experiences lead me to believe that it is always a bacterial issue that brings out the dreaded GW.
> Any time I ever got GW it was either a newly setup tank or I had messed with a tank in a major way as in substrate digging, rock or wood removal , over cleaning filters etc. , or a couple of these at once...
> ...


I think Buck's post makes several very important points. I got myself the UV and never looked back! 

Although blackouts can and do work I certainly prefer to avoid them in any higher light set up. While GW can be fairly easy to cure once you know the 'cheats' (UV, Diatom, B/O); there are other more insidious algae that can crop up in a high light tank _and_ are harder to cure: Thread Algae, BBA and Claudo. I never want to slow down and weaken my plant growth in a high light set up. I think this can potentially lead to other algae getting a foothold in. Also, some higher light plants don't handle B/Os as well. I've melted Downoi (_Pogostemon helferi_) and _Blyxa japonica _in B/Os.

Tom Barr also states that substrate disturbances often can lead to GW episodes. He recommends following any major re-scape work w/ large H2O changes. I use to always drain my tank down 50% FIRST when re-scaping to limit the level of water my arms are in. Now I usually don't remove water first; I prune & replant _then_ do my water change. This allows me to better purge any "stuff" or junk that has been released from my substrate digging.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm with Buck on that one. 

Tom has a great approach to avoiding it and I try to adhere to that suggestion as much as possible. But, oddly enough I'm one of the many who can say they've never had GW again after a UV zap, I'm still waiting to read a myth buster on that one.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a XP1.



Bk828 said:


> Accu-Clear + Tons of filter floss x Few extra water changes = Clearer tank for me
> 
> Bsmith whats your filtration??


I had Purigen in the filter but then needed to recharge it. Now that I think about it this was the time the GW started. I have yet to put it back in the filter because the pantyhose it was in was severly damaged.



Soujirou said:


> Have you tried Purigen in your filter before? I never had full blown green water but it would slowly get a green tint between water changes. I added Purigen for a completely unrelated matter and all of a sudden the water became super clear. There is no way I can prove it was due to the Purigen though.


I just need to get my Kordon bagss in the mail and ill have the steralizer (sp?). 



jaidexl said:


> I did a 5 day blackout with black garbage bags and it didn't make a dent. That trick unfortunately does not work for everyone. With UV you can maintain your normal dosing and husbandry and forget about the GW, it'll be gone in a few days. Maintaining a balance is important in a hight tech tank, the blackout doesn't help that IMO, nor does cutting nutrients or light and all the other starvation tricks people use. GW can be common on a startup of a high tech tank, you can fight it to death every time or just kill it and forget it.
> 
> You don't need an expensive turbo twist either, the $30 9w submersible does the job just as well.


This is just very frustrating. This tank has always been "perfect" as far as issues go.



Rod Hay said:


> When I set up my first planted tank - a 75g too - I fought GW at least four times before I buckled and sprung for the UV sterilizer. Of course I was new and made plenty of mistakes. I changed parameters and slowly moved from medium light and no tech, to high light and high tech. I changed my plant species, and I changed my plant scape, dozens of times. It sure was _my_ *learning curve*.
> 
> Then of course w/ the GW episodes I spent hours and days on-line researching, trying to understand and solve the problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I dont dig through my substrate so much as it just blows around when there is a disturbance from a fish tail. I have the bad AS II in my tank right now and I cant help but feel that it has something to do with it.



ashappar said:


> I'll agree with some other posts here that substrate digging is a possible trigger for GW, I've experienced that before in a tank with ancient substrate harboring who knows what in its filth.
> 
> I've gotten in the habit of a large water change after really stirring it up, and to not alter biomass significantly if I stir the substrate. To keep the substrate cleaner, I pull rootballs after a clear-cut so they do not rot below the surface and add to the muck.
> 
> I'll also agree that GW is one of those things I do not wonder "why" about anymore.. UV is so effective, kills it quickly. Blackouts disrupt the rhythm in my growouts and I avoid them at all costs.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I have had this UVS on my tank for 2 days with no effect. My water is still green as ever. What gives?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> Well, I have had this UVS on my tank for 2 days with no effect. My water is still green as ever. What gives?


Er? Sure the bulb isn't dead? It should clear it within a day usually, if the tank is under 75-90 gallons or so. The pump is rated correctly for the UV sterilizer?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats no good. It is a unit that goes into the tank, and has an exterior ballast hanging off of ot. When you swith it on (o) there is no "on" light. I ga=have never had a UVS before. It was a trade with a member for some RCS that i have yet to ship out.



epicfish said:


> Er? Sure the bulb isn't dead? It should clear it within a day usually, if the tank is under 75-90 gallons or so. The pump is rated correctly for the UV sterilizer?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

The one that I have seems to take around 4days from what I've read, a few different people have used it (cheapest one you can get). One good thing about it is the light that indicates the bulb is running. 

I would give yours some more time. You're not changing water are you?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I havent changed the water since last Sunday. :icon_cry:



jaidexl said:


> The one that I have seems to take around 4days from what I've read, a few different people have used it (cheapest one you can get). One good thing about it is the light that indicates the bulb is running.
> 
> I would give yours some more time. You're not changing water are you?


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Do you know what brand it is, how bout a pic?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

No idea. I can take a pic when I get home though.


----------



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a UV sterilizer that also goes into the tank, this guy here:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750628

It works really well and cleared up my issues. Here's one of the reviews you might empathize with:

"This piece of equipment saved me giving up on my fish altogether. I had green water for 2 months. I tried everything from anti-algae chemicals, 75% water changes, blacking the tank out for a week straight, nothing worked. I put this little thing in the tank, took about 2 minutes to set up. Less than 48 hours later and the water is crystal clear. I mean, better than I've ever seen it before!"

It has to be plugged in to a little box with a light underneath the tank and I've noticed that it can come undone if you bump it. I never know it's been unplugged until I look under there and see it but that would keep it from clearing things up. 

If this is your model as well, you could also run to petsmart and pick up the replacement bulb.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

A diatom filter worked for me. I developed GW after a big uprooting and a diatom over the course of a few days along with some daily water changes cleared mine up.


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

I went a week without Purigen while I was recharging and my water began to turn green. I put the Purigen back in and the next day it was crystal clear. It would be nice to know what is causing green algae to grow in my tank, but now I have no trouble.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Still there after UV for 3 days straight and 1/2 lighting...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> Still there after UV for 3 days straight and 1/2 lighting...



And the bulb is on for sure? Longest case I've ever experienced or read about!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

There is a switch on the ballast with a o and a -, most electronics the - is on.



epicfish said:


> And the bulb is on for sure? Longest case I've ever experienced or read about!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, if it isn't making a dent in the cloud within the next two days, I'd suspect the bulb is out like Epic mentioned.

You may be able to pull it apart to remove/replace the bulb, maybe you can see some burn on the end if it's bad (?) If it's like the one Sara linked above (same as mine) then you'll never know unless the red light on the adapter thing is working, no red light-no worky. Edit: mine doesn't have -/o switch so it can't be the same one.

Are there two chords coming out of the unit? If so, make sure both are hooked up and fully seated.

Getting it in trade from another hobbyist, i wouldn't be surprised if the bulb broke in transit.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

Unless the UV is greatly undersized for your tank by day three you should be all cleared up - or at least 80-90% clear. Certainly enough that you can tell that the situation is changing.

When I've used my UV on GW cases, after the 2nd full day the water starts looking hazy, cloudy white (not so much green). By the end of the third day it looks remarkably clear. I usually let it run a full fouth day, then pull out the UV. I've not had any GW return after running for four days. I also leave the lighting at the regular full force- both bulbs run and photoperiod length.

I'd check again that it's installed correctly and functioning properly. If so, perhaps you have a defective bulb? As this is a brand new unit I would return it as defective and ask for a new one. I would not be inclined to replace the bulb.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Here is the one I have.
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...let_sterilizers_ozonizers_jbj_submariner.html

I am going to take it apart when I get home and see what gives. I traded it for some rcs. So I have no idea what the history of the steralizer is, nor have I had the need for one in 15+ years of tank keeping...



jaidexl said:


> Yeah, if it isn't making a dent in the cloud within the next two days, I'd suspect the bulb is out like Epic mentioned.
> 
> You may be able to pull it apart to remove/replace the bulb, maybe you can see some burn on the end if it's bad (?) If it's like the one Sara linked above (same as mine) then you'll never know unless the red light on the adapter thing is working, no red light-no worky. Edit: mine doesn't have -/o switch so it can't be the same one.
> 
> ...





Rod Hay said:


> Unless the UV is greatly undersized for your tank by day three you should be all cleared up - or at least 80-90% clear. Certainly enough that you can tell that the situation is changing.
> 
> When I've used my UV on GW cases, after the 2nd full day the water starts looking hazy, cloudy white (not so much green). By the end of the third day it looks remarkably clear. I usually let it run a full fouth day, then pull out the UV. I've not had any GW return after running for four days. I also leave the lighting at the regular full force- both bulbs run and photoperiod length.
> 
> I'd check again that it's installed correctly and functioning properly. If so, perhaps you have a defective bulb? As this is a brand new unit I would return it as defective and ask for a new one. I would not be inclined to replace the bulb.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Just took the UVS apart and the bulb lights up fine, its not too bright but still I would believe it would have a bigger impact then it has.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> Just took the UVS apart and the bulb lights up fine, its not too bright but still I would believe it would have a bigger impact then it has.


You're using a pretty small pump too, right? 75-150gph like the MD site says?

And it's not clogged anywhere inside? Definitely a weird problem.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Yup, it's the smaller of the two on the md site. It's also running at the lowest flow rate, I assume it's giving the water the longest contact with the uv light.



epicfish said:


> You're using a pretty small pump too, right? 75-150gph like the MD site says?
> 
> And it's not clogged anywhere inside? Definitely a weird problem.


----------



## Arakkis (Dec 7, 2007)

How about a clam, it works for me lol


----------



## White Worm (Aug 22, 2007)

24w UV, in tank, from Petsmart ($60) and mine cleared in 3-4 days. On day three, it looked like it may be getting better but I wasnt sure. Day 4, it was crystal clear. What a simple fix and definately a life saver. Once clear, do most keep them going or put them away for another rainy day....errr...cloudy day? :icon_lol:


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

White Worm said:


> 24w UV, in tank, from Petsmart ($60) and mine cleared in 3-4 days. On day three, it looked like it may be getting better but I wasnt sure. Day 4, it was crystal clear. What a simple fix and definately a life saver. Once clear, do most keep them going or put them away for another rainy day....errr...cloudy day? :icon_lol:


Put them away. You usually learn your lesson and it doesn't come back.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

It was looking cloudy yesterday, but I woke up this morning and it was crystal clear!!! Finally the Green beast has gone away!!! OH JOY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bsmith782 said:


> It was looking cloudy yesterday, but I woke up this morning and it was crystal clear!!! Finally the Green beast has gone away!!! OH JOY!!!!!!!!!!












Haha.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

w00t!!1


----------



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

I just got over it too. I went to Petsmart Monday and picked up the 24w version. After 24hrs the water looked 90%. This morning it was clearer than it ever has been. I guess I'll let it run one more day and then take it out. I would have liked to just run one inline but these stupid Fluval lines are ribbed...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

rpayer said:


> I just got over it too. I went to Petsmart Monday and picked up the 24w version. After 24hrs the water looked 90%. This morning it was clearer than it ever has been. I guess I'll let it run one more day and then take it out. I would have liked to just run one inline but these stupid Fluval lines are ribbed...


I've replaced all my Fluval tubing out with clear vinyl tubing so I can plumb things in-line.


----------



## Jerry23 (Oct 28, 2007)

Answer to green water is UV. It worked for me but now question is do i keep the Uv on or turn it off. I remember someone saying that the UV disapates the ferts in the water before the plants can use them?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Jerry23 said:


> Answer to green water is UV. It worked for me but now question is do i keep the Uv on or turn it off. I remember someone saying that the UV disapates the ferts in the water before the plants can use them?


Turn it off. It may precipitate iron, but it doesn't do much anything else to the fertilizers.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

epicfish said:


> Haha.





jaidexl said:


> w00t!!1


----------

